# Gewicht Switch SL



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Loitz   !

Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem ordentlichen Fully. Also stabil (haltbar), Federweg um 120 mm +- und einigermassen leicht. Nicolai kommt mit Testbikes nicht aus den Pötte und Fusion hat mir in der Vergangenheit zuviele Rahmenbrüche gehabt. Eine "Firma" (bike leser wissen wer gemeint ist) bietet das 2004 Switch mit Pike Louise FR Deemax usw. für 2800 Örö an. Wie sieht´s denn gewichtsmässig aus wo ist das switch SL anzusiedeln. Ein  vergleichbares Nicolai liegt bei ca 14 kg in Größe L. Wie lang gibt RM eigentlich Garantie ? Gab es schon mal Garantieprobleme bei gerechtfertigten Ansprüchen ?


Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## clemson (29. Juni 2005)

www.bikes.com

"
Bei Rocky Mountain Bicycles stehen wir zu jedem Bike, das wir bauen. Falls etwas an Ihrem Fahrrad nicht stimmt, wenden Sie sich an einen BELIEBIGEN Rocky Mountain-Fachhändler in Ihrer Gegend. Um den nächsten ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler zu finden, sehen Sie sich die Händlerliste auf unserer Homepage (www.bikes.com) an oder wenden Sie sich an unseren Kundendienst unter +1-604-527-9993 oder per Fax unter +1-604-527-9977. 

Bitte surfen Sie im Internet zu www.bikes.com, folgen dort den Links und registrieren Ihr neues ROCKY MOUNTAIN®, damit Garantiefragen und sonstige Probleme schnell erledigt werden können. 

Jeder neue ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Rahmen hat ab dem Kaufdatum eine Garantie, die vom Rahmenmaterial und vom Verwendungszweck abhängt. Diese Garantie deckt Fehler im Material und in der Verarbeitung ab. 

Garantie tabelle
CrMo-Stahl**: Lebensdauer des Besitzers, beschränkt * 
Aluminum mit Stahl Road**: 5 Years - Limité* 
Aluminum Hybrides**: Lebensdauer des Besitzers, beschränkt * 
Aluminium mit Vorderradfederung**: 5 Jahre - beschränkt* 
Aluminium Full-Suspension**: 5 Jahre - beschränkt * Auf Befestigungsteile, Federungslager und Lagerhülsen: 1 Jahr. 
Downhill and Freeride: 1 Jahre - beschränkt* Auf Befestigungsteile, Federungslager und Lagerhülsen: 6 Monate. 

*Beschränkte Garantie bezieht sich auf die Abschnitte 4, 5, 6, 7 und 8 in Ihrer ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Bedienungsanleitung, die ebenfalls unten aufgeführt sind. Alle Rahmen haben ein Jahr Garantie auf Durchrosten und Durchlöcherung. 

**Lack und Aufkleber haben ein Jahr Garantie auf Fehler in Verarbeitung und Material. Normale Abnutzung wird von der Garantie nicht abgedeckt. 

Garantiedauer für Komponenten
Die Komponenten, einschließlich Federgabel, Federelement am Hinterbau, Antrieb, Bremsen, Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau usw. werden von den entsprechenden Garantien der Hersteller dieser Bauteile abgedeckt. 

Was nicht unter die Garantie fällt
A.Normale Abnutzung von Reifen, Schläuchen, Bremsen, Schaltzügen, Bremsklötzen usw. wird nicht abgedeckt. Ihr ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler kann Ihnen sagen, welche diese normalen Verschleißteile sind.
Einen Rocky Mountain Bicycles-Fachhändler in Ihrer Nähe finden Sie im Internet bei www.bikes.com. 
B.Folgeschäden oder Schäden, die durch Unfälle, unsachgemäße Behandlung oder Missbrauch verursacht wurden. 
C.Unsachgemäße Montage und/oder mangelhafte Wartung, Sandstrahlen, Schmirgeln, Fräsen, das Bearbeiten mit Stahlbürste, Schweißen, Löten, das Bohren von Löchern, Eloxieren, Neulackieren oder Verchromen werden nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt und können dazu führen, dass die Garantie der Komponenten-Hersteller ungültig wird. Durchrosten von innen bei Rahmen aus CrMo-Stahl wird nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt. 
D.Fahren in extremem Gelände, wie es in Mountain Bike-Videos gezeigt wird, birgt hohe Risiken und lässt darüber hinaus die Garantie, die in der Garantie-Tabelle beschrieben ist, ungültig werden. Dazu gehören "Trial"-Strecken, Rampen, Stunts, BMX-Strecken, Fahren auf Treppen und Wällen in der Stadt oder jegliches Fahren in ähnlichem Gelände. Weiterhin weisen wir ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass verbogene Komponenten, Rahmen, Gabeln, Lenker, Sattelstützen, Pedalen, Kurbeln und Felgen Zeichen von Unfällen und/oder unsachgemäßer Benutzung sind. 
E. Arbeitslohn ist ausgeschlossen. 

Wodurch Ihre Garantie ungültig wird
A.Teilnahme an Rennen oder jegliche kommerzielle Aktivität. Fahrradverleih, Einsatz als Kurierfahrrad, bei der Polizei oder bei Sicherheitsdiensten. 
B.Einbau von Komponenten, die nicht den ursprünglich am Fahrrad montierten entsprechen, oder von Rocky Mountain Bicycles empfohlen werden. Veränderungen an Komponenten. 
C.Kauf eines Rocky Mountain-Fahrrads von einem nicht autorisierten Händler. 

So erhalten Sie Garantieleistungen
1.Wenden Sie sich an einen BELIEBIGEN autorisierten Rocky Mountain-Fachhändler in Ihrer Nähe. Falls Sie nicht wissen, wo sich Ihr nächster ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler befindet, sehen Sie sich die Händlerliste auf unserer Homepage (www.bikes.com) an oder wenden Sie sich an unseren Kundendienst unter +1-604-527-9993 oder per Fax unter +1-604-527-9977. 
2.Ihr autorisierter ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler benötigt einen Beweis, dass Sie der Erstkäufer sind. Dazu genügt der Original-Kaufbeleg. 
3.Falls Sie umgezogen sind oder nicht mehr bei dem ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler einkaufen, vom dem Sie das Bike ursprünglich gekauft haben, kann jeder beliebige ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler Ihren Garantiefall bearbeiten. Antworten und Problemlösungen bei Garantiefragen erhalten Sie am schnellsten von Ihrem autorisierten Fachhändler am Ort. 
4.Bringen Sie das gesamte Fahrrad zu Ihrem autorisierten ROCKY MOUNTAIN®-Fachhändler zur überprüfung. 
5.Falls der Rahmen ins Werk eingeschickt werden muss, müssen Sie oder Ihr Fachhändler sämtliche Komponenten vom Rahmen entfernen, einschließlich Innenlager und Steuersatz. 
6.Rocky Mountain Bicycles behält sich vor, nach eigenem Ermessen bei Garantiefällen Reparatur oder Ersatz zu leisten. 

Internationale Fachhändler Wenden Sie sich an die Vertretung in Ihrem Land. 

Ride the Difference
"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juni 2005)

Ich kenne das Bike In und Auswendig - und liebe es - ich kenne die Annonce die Du meinst - und ich habe es als Avatar, hab mich dann aber doch für den Original Aufbau entschieden - wg der Gabel - DeeMax 05 hab ich mittlerweile auch und es wiegt schon so 16kg - genauer kann ichs noch nciht sagen, weils imo beim Service ist - und ich verletzt bin.

Tolles Rad - für des Geld - NIMMS! Das 05er gefällt mir wg den roten Decals nicht so sehr mehr!


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juli 2005)

16kg hat es jetzt glatt - bald gibts Bilder...sieht so pornicous aus...ich trimme es stark richtung S3


----------

